# Children's programs - better than  adult fare?



## MercyL (Jul 29, 2013)

The hubby and I freely admit our enjoying television shows and movies. We have seen all of the Harry Potter movies - without grandchildren shielding us from the looks teenagers give us -, love Johnny Depp's interpretation of Willy Wonka, and we'll set time aside for any movie created by Pixar. We save Fraggle Rock, Samurai Jack, and Powerpuff Girls episodes on our DVR.

My step grandsons laugh when hearing of our DVR line up and openly wonder why we still go to the theater to see fantasy driven children's movies without a shred of embarrassment, even though these movies are a far cry from Winnie the Pooh and other nursery oriented, line drawn cartoons.

While we are drawn in by the recent leaps in movie production and the technologies that give us those life like cars and closeted blue monsters, great story telling is at the heart of our enjoyment. Hiring of good writers makes all the difference.


Do you watch television shows and movies originally meant for children? If so, what do you watch, and why?


----------

